# Please critique this random self stack



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I love her!

But it's going to be hard to really critique without a better side view shot.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Katya looks like Skadi. How much does she weigh? Skadi is at 53, I think.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Katya looks like Skadi. How much does she weigh? Skadi is at 53, I think.




About 68 it would appear


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is Skadi.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I love her bikini...lol!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

She looks so delicate.. Then you watch her protection videos...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

glowingtoadfly said:


> She looks so delicate.. Then you watch her protection videos...


Lol have you seen them? Which ones?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

You posted some on a thread I started about how to tell if your dog is high drive...


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

I don't know much about stacks but I really wanted to know why she is wearing underwear? It is underwear right?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> I don't know much about stacks but I really wanted to know why she is wearing underwear? It is underwear right?


Well, when a girl reaches a certain age her body becomes that of a woman and she gets a visit from aunt flow...

Just so happens boys size 6 underpants are perfect for the job.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

hunterisgreat said:


> Well, when a girl reaches a certain age her body becomes that of a woman and she gets a visit from aunt flow...
> 
> Just so happens boys size 6 underpants are perfect for the job.


_Oh_, it's that time for her, got it.


----------

